# NFPA 72 Water flow fire alarm signal



## cda (Sep 24, 2020)

So I hate NFPA indexes, 

An active water flow signal, I thought some where in NFPA 72, it says it cannot be silenced/ reset while active flow condition.

The question more to being able to silence a fire alarm panel.

You pick the edition and section

Thank you


----------



## classicT (Sep 24, 2020)

Hmm... if flow is occurring, it should continue to trip the alarm. Per 17.13.2, the maximum time until activation shall be no more than 90 seconds. If alarm is silenced, shouldn't it re-trip again no more than 90 seconds later?

*NFPA 79 (2019)
17.13 Sprinkler Waterflow Alarm-Initiating Devices
17.13.1**  The provisions of Section 17.13 shall apply to devices that initiate an alarm indicating a flow of water in a sprinkler system.
*17.13.2** Activation of the initiating device shall occur within 90 seconds of waterflow at the alarm-initiating device when flow occurs that is equal to or greater that that from a single sprinkler of the smallest orifice size installed in the system.
*17.13.3  *Movement of water due to waste, surges, or variable pressure shall not initiate an alarm signal.


----------



## steveray (Sep 24, 2020)

So.....Who smashes the smallest head for a flow test?


----------



## classicT (Sep 24, 2020)

steveray said:


> So.....Who smashes the smallest head for a flow test?


Sounds like you are our first volunteer.


----------



## steveray (Sep 24, 2020)

We usually defer to the FM here, and they typically use the inspectors test which is not usually "restricted"....


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> Hmm... if flow is occurring, it should continue to trip the alarm. Per 17.13.2, the maximum time until activation shall be no more than 90 seconds. If alarm is silenced, shouldn't it re-trip again no more than 90 seconds later?
> 
> *NFPA 79 (2019)
> 17.13 Sprinkler Waterflow Alarm-Initiating Devices
> ...




I found that

So system is flowing water

Fire alarm activates

Person goes to facp and pushes the Silence button,,

Does 72 allow the audio to shut off/ silence

Like if someone does a pull station, you can silence the audio.

I thought this was not allowed for water flow alarms??????


----------



## classicT (Sep 24, 2020)

A flow switch should trigger the alarm, evacuate the building, and notify local FD.

Fire flow should be considered as indication of a fire, and shouldn't have an option to silence.


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> A flow switch should trigger the alarm, evacuate the building, and notify local FD.
> 
> Fire flow should be considered as indication of a fire, and shouldn't have an option to silence.





Fire flow should be considered as indication of a fire, and shouldn't have an option to silence.

I thought 72 spoke to that,

Just started looking, index no help


----------



## Msradell (Sep 24, 2020)

NFPA 79 17.13.2 refers to the initial activation of a flow device, I don't believe it refers to the continued activation of it after the alarm is silenced. I worked for a volunteer department many years and in the case of a broken sprinkler head the alarm was silenced many times while the flow was still ongoing. Once the situation is known, there really isn't any reason to have the alarm continue.


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2020)

Msradell said:


> NFPA 79 17.13.2 refers to the initial activation of a flow device, I don't believe it refers to the continued activation of it after the alarm is silenced. I worked for a volunteer department many years and in the case of a broken sprinkler head the alarm was silenced many times while the flow was still ongoing. Once the situation is known, there really isn't any reason to have the alarm continue.




I think it is they do not want some one at the property to hit silence as soon as it goes off,

Would maybe not alert people to leave
or
How do you know there is a problem without checking every enclosure, and either finding, or fire under control, or broken sprinkler


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2020)

guess i have to read the book


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2020)

Ok thought it would be in 72, maybe in 13, will check that book


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2020)

will have to look at the book:::

This is what al gore said:

2010 NFPA-13 

6.9.1 General. Waterflow alarm DEVICES shall be listed for the service and
so constructed and installed that any flow of water from a sprinkler system
equal to or greater than that from a single automatic sprinkler of the
smallest orifice size installed on the system *will result in an audible
alarm on the premise*s within 5 minutes after such flow begins and *until such
flow stops.*


----------



## cda (Sep 25, 2020)

cda said:


> will have to look at the book:::
> 
> This is what al gore said:
> 
> ...




6.8.1 was deleted in 2019 edition

So I guess you can silence a water flow signal,    Which is good and bad


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 25, 2020)

I always thought it odd that only one flow switch is required in the system. We are a small jurisdiction and have seen a few reports over the years where the flow switches had to be replaced because they did not work which means there could have been a water flow and no notification


----------



## cda (Sep 25, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> I always thought it odd that only one flow switch is required in the system. We are a small jurisdiction and have seen a few reports over the years where the flow switches had to be replaced because they did not work which means there could have been a water flow and no notification



Well do not agree with more than one

Agree with annual inspections, so at most,,, it may not work for 12 months

I have not seen a high failure rate


----------



## cda (Sep 25, 2020)

OK they moved it in NFPA 13 2019 edition and did not tell anyone:::



7.7 Waterflow Alarm Devices.
Waterflow alarm devices shall be listed for the service and so constructed and installed that any flow of water from a sprinkler system equal to or greater than that from a single automatic sprinkler of the smallest K-⁠factor installed on the system will result in an audible alarm on the premises within 5 minutes after such flow begins and* until such flow stops.*


----------

